# late fishlake cow tag



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

so i might try to shoot my elk with my tc triumph depends how the hunt goes i will use 300gr hornady sst ml bullets on 90grns of black horne 209.......or do you guys think i should just hammer her with the old seven mag 160gr nos partion at 3008 fps shure hope i can find a elk this weekend.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

great hunt shot with 7 mag 1 shot 287 yards elk went 3 feet after I shot it 3 feet straight down.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats! Now you'll be eating well this coming year.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks pro it was a good time and the meat is great life is good


----------

